# Taming Ferrets?



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey,
was just wondering if anyone knows of any ways i could tame down one of my ferrets who is a bit of a biter?
I got him and a jill when they were 6 months old (now a just over a year old) and they had never really been handled when i got them. The jill is great and has never even attempted to bite, but with him i feel i have to wear leather gloves as he's bitten me so many times. He's very calm to hold with gloves on but i'm afraid to hold him without because last time i did (bout 5 months ago) he gave me a few nasty bites lol.
Just wanna stop him biting for confidence really, it would also be alot of help with cleaning out, feeding etc....

oh and he's been neutered if that makes a difference (like with dogs)

sorry if that was worded badly

cheers for help:2thumb:,

Callum


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i got a full male rescue hes was so nasty, it took about 6 weeks to carm him down i got him done straight away, and phoned a ferret rescue centre in manchester somewhere 4 advise, i was told to have a small carrier with me when handling him, when he bit opr went to bite say no really loudly n really mean it n put him in the carrier for a couple of mins, then take him out n handle him if he did it again say no n put him in again, keep doing it till he realizes, think i did it about 40 times in one day to begin with but each day he got better n now i can do anythin with him hes like a puppy.

i was also told as he used to keep hold n do the squeekin noise at me trying to rip me but not lettin go to have a bucket of water to dunk him in so he would let go as he nearly bit to the bone once, i had my bucket of water there but didnt need to use it as the cage technique worked n he stopped holding on when nippin. this technique i was told to use if he will not let go what ever n not just to use if it was a small nip. 

its not nice to be dunked in the water but a cold shock is better than ur hand being torn open lol as they can do some damage if they want.

good luck with ur ferret it may take time but will be worth it in the end


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i do it a bit diffrent if they bite i scraf them say no in a meaning it tone then keep handling sometimes by putting them bk down or in a carrier it can do the opisist as thats what there wanting not to be handled

also ferretvite or something like that is good as a reward if they dont bite as they love the stuff


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't know how to tame one per se. just be cool and patient with it. i had a ferret years ago and he was just great... he never was vicious but he liked to go under the sofa and bite your ankles. that's it, otherwise he was perfect in temper. i never could get him to stop playing the game of bite the ankle... i just warned everyone that came by.






... then one day my burmese python ate him...


i haven't had that problem since...








however, i don't recomend this method...


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks, will probably try these tomorrow over the next week :2thumb:
hopefully my hands wont get too hurt :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol my hands look like a self harmer here dealing with 3 17 week old gills that are nippy as can be and a sometimes nice sometimes evil 2 year old hob hes nice usaly and comes when you call on him but sometimes just snaps and he bites hard :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i rehomed a ferret off here a few weeks ago. she was so nasty at first. always seemed to go for a certain part of my hand asiff i was going to strangle her. :eek4:

a few weeks later, alot of handeling and harsh 'NO'S' followed by a tap on the nose, and shes doing great! still abit nippy the odd time but shes so so sweet. usually falls asleep on me lol

just have patience. keep handeling her everyday and take up the advise given to you in the previous posts and she should soon snapp out if the biting.

:2thumb:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I find one of the biggest factors with ferrets is TRUST, if they think you are nervy and are likely to drop them if they bite they sense it and seem to want to bite more.
The biggest tip I can give you is when they lock on drop your hand down as if it's "playing dead" once the motion of you pulling back stops they USUALLY let go.
Also as someone else mentioned ferretvite (or in my case the bephar ferret paste from [email protected] ) is a god send, and I know it's hard to do BUT leave the gloves off, sometimes it can make them more inquizative about your hand so you'll never get to the stage where he won't bite fingers with or without the gloves.
Also saying NO firmly does work after a while of repeating it, the "dunking" idea isn't one I like I prefer to have a spray bottle (like you water flowers or in my case chameleons with lol) and spray that if they lock and you can't get them off


----------



## djmcjerico (Oct 18, 2006)

If a ferret locks on your hand scruff it by the neck, most of them yawn if you do it


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

One thing that has not been mentioned is to get some of the stuff that you put on kids nails when they bite them. Handle the ferret but first of all coat a finger in this stuff. Make sure this finger is near the sharp end and then if you do get a nip you can say no and use the time out technique with the pet carrier but the ferret has also had an unpleasant taste in its mouth. It does discourage them from trying it.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a male that bit ~nowt serious but enough to hurt..I used to sit with him in his enclosure and let him come to me..occasionally reaching out to stroke himwhen he could see my every mnove(mine were in the garage so i was able to sit in with them)if yours are in somewhere smaller just find an area suitable and gradually bond!! ~worked for me Lionel became the softest ,daftest male ive ever had!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

HABU said:


> i don't know how to tame one per se. just be cool and patient with it. i had a ferret years ago and he was just great... he never was vicious but he liked to go under the sofa and bite your ankles. that's it, otherwise he was perfect in temper. i never could get him to stop playing the game of bite the ankle... i just warned everyone that came by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

HABU said:


> ... then one day my burmese python ate him...
> 
> 
> i haven't had that problem since...


 I know I shouldnt have, but I just LOL'd so hard!

Try putting something like bitrex, mild mustard or vinegar on your hands when you handle him, he'll soon learn that your hands taste vile and stop trying it. or, spray him with a water bottle when he nips you. Our local rescue suggested a gentle tap on the nose with a firm "no!" which also seems to do the trick. One of my ferrets (we have 8, but only 2 are mine) is a nippy sod, but stops once she realises its me, anyone she'll still nip lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stoaty said:


> One thing that has not been mentioned is to get some of the stuff that you put on kids nails when they bite them. Handle the ferret but first of all coat a finger in this stuff. Make sure this finger is near the sharp end and then if you do get a nip you can say no and use the time out technique with the pet carrier but the ferret has also had an unpleasant taste in its mouth. It does discourage them from trying it.


If you do this _please_ make sure it is the stuff for babies, even then be wary as they are usally chemicals, and of course leave water in the pet carrier. 
I usually wait for them to bite then push down on they're tounge at the back of they're throat, but then again I am mean of course :whistling2: but still, it works within a few tries.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Ive allways sqeezed the nose after about 4 times of doing they get the message. Thats what ive always done and its worked for me:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Time persistance and a willingness not to get angry. I had one baby who would jump at the arm rest of the couch to get my other half. This one also liked ankles and if my partner picked him up to fuss him despite holding him correctly he would bite and lock on.
I treat mine like children i don't interact with them when they are over excited and dancing because they loose their manners. If they do happen to do something undesriable like poop in the kitchen or bite they go back in their cage for a few minutes to calm down!

Marina


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> If you do this _please_ make sure it is the stuff for babies, even then be wary as they are usally chemicals, and of course leave water in the pet carrier.
> I usually wait for them to bite then push down on they're tounge at the back of they're throat, but then again I am mean of course :whistling2: but still, it works within a few tries.


 
I know of a ferret kit that choked on it's tongue when the owner did this. Please don't use this method. I also wouldn't advise tapping it on it's nose. If it is biteing through lack of trust it certainly won't trust you if you do this.

I have used the carrier method and also scruff and hiss at them. They do it to each other so know what it means. To get a ferret off that has latched on and won't release I have pushed my fingers in between their back teeth from both sides. It forces their mouth open but once they have let go get your fingers away quick:lol2: Might be better with the spray bottle or a bucket of water if you don't think you will be quick enough. 

Most important thing is "don't" let him back down until he stops struggling and trying to bite. All you will teach him is that that type of behaviour will get him what he wants. Also don't squeal, ferrets love it. This is normally why they bite ankles ie they nip your ankles, you jump about and squeal and ferret bounces of lauging and doing the war dance:lol2: One of mine would do this to everyone except me. Every time I felt her at my ankles I would just lift my leg out her way and off she would go. My daughter used to squeal and she got her every time. Must admit I found it funny too:lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

HABU said:


> i don't know how to tame one per se. just be cool and patient with it. i had a ferret years ago and he was just great... he never was vicious but he liked to go under the sofa and bite your ankles. that's it, otherwise he was perfect in temper. i never could get him to stop playing the game of bite the ankle... i just warned everyone that came by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: You know this is quite sad but we all :lol2: What a sick bunch we are


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

only thing i would say about the putting pressure on their tongue method is get someone who knows what theyre doing to show you how. 
I rescued a ferret with a "popped" lung because some silly bint had rammed her fingers down his throat. 
ofcourse she obviously didnt know what she was doing. Not knocking this method at all as i know of a lot of people who use it, just dont go too far back into the throat.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

That sounds a bit stupid. I mean if your avoiding being bitten why would you place your fingers in the mouth????
And why inflict pain on an animal that doesnt know any better. Try sucking your teeth or tutting its a ferrets vocal way of showing displeasure.
Marina


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

yeah ive always just scruffed too. worked perfectly for me. I personally havent ever done the pressure on the tongue after getting cloud and seeing the problems he had because of it. 
I was also very badly slated on a scottish ferret forum after telling people what had happened. so seems everyone up here uses it, and many have never had anything bad happen. But i couldnt take that risk.


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for help all,

oh and people saying to push fingers against its teeth to make it let go, how do i get it off if it bites my arm or hand? is water the best way?

cheers


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

When it comes to that i honestly wouldnt know, i was only ever attacked properly by one ferret, bit my arms 7 times, i just pulled him off every time. hurt like hell but quick! i dont advise this though... :lol2:

Oh and the only reason he bit me so many times is he got himsef stuck in wire fencing and while holding him so the fence could be cut, i was bitten...so it was fear, not aggresion.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

For getting a ferret to stop biting relax, the more you get worked up the more the ferret gets worked up, the more you pull away or move the harder the ferret grips.



fuzzielady said:


> I know of a ferret kit that choked on it's tongue when the owner did this. Please don't use this method.


I fail to see how this method could make the ferret swallow its tounge? I have used this method on more rescue ferrets then I can imagine and have neevr had them so much as gag. 



daikenkai said:


> only thing i would say about the putting pressure on their tongue method is get someone who knows what theyre doing to show you how.


Exactly, you absolutely do NOT block the air ways or throat of the ferret, just push down the back of the tounge.


Marinam2 said:


> That sounds a bit stupid. I mean if your avoiding being bitten why would you place your fingers in the mouth????


I never try to avoid being bitten. when I handle Ferrets with the reputation of biting I always do silly thing, like wipeing my hand over they're face . They dont get chance to bite when using that method.



Marinam2 said:


> And why inflict pain on an animal that doesnt know any better.


If you inflict pain on the ferret by using this method you have miserably FAILED. You do not "inflict pain", you make it unpleasent so they put two and two together (fingers/hands in mouth = unpleasentness).


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i know this may be frowned upon, but i always used negative reinforcement with biting (positive in every other area) so when they bit, i put my fingers further down their throats, obviously they hated this and usually swapped biting for licking within a few days.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My big boy mac loves to lick he would go an go and go if you didnt stop him. He licks every where as well hands, neck, noses, arms, legs 
I wonder if i taste good or if he really really loves me? LOL OR .......if he thinks i am in need of a damn good wash.
Marina


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> My big boy mac loves to lick he would go an go and go if you didnt stop him. He licks every where as well hands, neck, noses, arms, legs
> I wonder if i taste good or if he really really loves me? LOL OR .......if he thinks i am in need of a damn good wash.
> Marina


The salt from skin/sweat usually attracts them.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

So i'm not loved 

Marina


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:whistling2:Marina of course you are!! dont let anyone tell you different, when my goats lick me its obviously because they love me, why else!


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> only thing i would say about the putting pressure on their tongue method is get someone who knows what theyre doing to show you how.
> I rescued a ferret with a "popped" lung because some silly bint had rammed her fingers down his throat.
> ofcourse she obviously didnt know what she was doing. Not knocking this method at all as i know of a lot of people who use it, just dont go too far back into the throat.


 
Ah I know of you. This is the ferret I was talking about. Isn't it a small world:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> So i'm not loved
> 
> Marina


Yeah course the ferrets love you, usually when you have food in your hand but ya know :lol2:
This is a perfect example of a human with the mind of a ferret, actually : YouTube - I love you only when you give me cookies [: "I do love you but i love you more when you give me cookies" :lol2:



farmercoope said:


> when my goats lick me its obviously because they love me, why else!


No comment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> For getting a ferret to stop biting relax, the more you get worked up the more the ferret gets worked up, the more you pull away or move the harder the ferret grips.
> 
> 
> I fail to see how this method could make the ferret swallow its tounge? I have used this method on more rescue ferrets then I can imagine and have neevr had them so much as gag.
> ...


It's not about what you or I do it is about what you advise someone else to do. You may have done is successfully for X amount of years and know exactly how to do it correctly. If someone else tries it they could end up with a wee ferret like wee Cloud, with a punctured lung or worse they could die. I think what happened that day was ferret kit was nipping. The owner, at the time, stuck her finger in the back of his mouth and he pushed so hard with his tongue, to push her finger out, he ended up swallowing his tongue. Yes she did act quickly enough to save his life but he ended up with a punctured lung. IMO it would have been better if she had opted for another method. 

Like yourself I have had loads of rescues that are known for being bad biters and have had my hands all over their faces etc. I think they are a bit like dogs, they seem to know who will let them away with it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my burm lived in a walk-in closet that i set up as a cage... it was great. my ferret ran around like a cat but one day... i didn't quite close the door all the way... i came home and saw the closet door ajar and there was my 7 foot burm... he couldn't move... you could role him over like a log he was so stuffed... what can you do? all my fault... oops!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> It's not about what you or I do it is about what you advise someone else to do. You may have done is successfully for X amount of years and know exactly how to do it correctly. If someone else tries it they could end up with a wee ferret like wee Cloud, with a punctured lung or worse they could die. I think what happened that day was ferret kit was nipping. The owner, at the time, stuck her finger in the back of his mouth and he pushed so hard with his tongue, to push her finger out, he ended up swallowing his tongue. Yes she did act quickly enough to save his life but he ended up with a punctured lung. IMO it would have been better if she had opted for another method.
> 
> Like yourself I have had loads of rescues that are known for being bad biters and have had my hands all over their faces etc. I think they are a bit like dogs, they seem to know who will let them away with it.


Ah, got it nnow sorry. I never use this method with kits , untill they are 4 months old I dont really bother with nip training anyway and by then they have usually grown out of it :2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Ah I know of you. This is the ferret I was talking about. Isn't it a small world:lol2:


just saw your reply there, how do you know of me? lol


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> just saw your reply there, how do you know of me? lol


Because it's a small world:lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

my jill had a rite go at us last night. she goes mental if you try to scruff her so im gonna use the pet carrier method in abit cos its getting stupid.

shes like a cuddly teddy when im wearing gloves but as soon as shes near any skin CLAMP shes got ya and doesnt let go! my hands areso sore from all her bites!

just gotta keep at it and be patient!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> my jill had a rite go at us last night. she goes mental if you try to scruff her so im gonna use the pet carrier method in abit cos its getting stupid.
> 
> shes like a cuddly teddy when im wearing gloves but as soon as shes near any skin CLAMP shes got ya and doesnt let go! my hands areso sore from all her bites!
> 
> just gotta keep at it and be patient!


Yeah exactly, be patient 
Dont act worried around her and dont try to avoid being bitten, try feeding her from your hand (piece of raw chicken works well for this) and keep her contented and distracted to avoid her biting. Good luck.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

the more your frighten a ferret or hurt it the more you will get bitten they will associate your bare hands with pain, confidence and patience is all you need im not going to comment on the fingers in the throat etc... but as said the more pain you cause them or discomfort using your fingers the more you WILL get bitten!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the trick to scruffing is to be quick and firm and to drag them on the floor a little bit. If done right it shouldn't hurt or frighten at all.

I used to do it, it worked with Mac but not murphy as soon as i let him go he would come after me in a playful manner and he'd try to bite me again, so i just took to putting him in his cage after saying NO!

Marina


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> I think the trick to scruffing is to be quick and firm and to drag them on the floor a little bit. If done right it shouldn't hurt or frighten at all.
> Marina



Try hissing at them as you scruff and drag them, we did this in conjunction with 'knuckling'. Make a fist, offer the bitey ferret your fore finger knuckle to chomp on and when they do, firmly but gently push the knuckle into it's mouth, just enough for it to be uncomfortable, it soon learns that hands/fingers means a little discomfort and cease to bite.

Saying that I have never managed to stop our polecats from biting me in the crook of my elbow, it's the only place they try to bite me now, and will do it without fail if I don't watch them and stop them.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

well it seems that molly needs 'convincing' to not bite rather that being 'told' to not bite.

the pet carrier method with a sharp 'no' seem to work quite well! sometimes she forgot tho and chowd down on my knuckle! she had a few playfull nips but thats ok as maggie lightly nips when she plays with me too.

so far so good! mags n moll have been put away to bed now after 3 hrs of running loose lol


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

what are these agressive ferrets being fed on?

never shove your fingers down a ferrets throat or tap their noses, they have no fear, if you do that they wil bite you for the sheer hell of it


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Time and TLC is all thats needed. All the tips and hints are worth trying too.
Rule 1. Do not put your hand in the cage if you have just eaten a burger.

wash your hands with a good strong soap before handling.

If they lock on, the tugging on the whiskers makes them yawn too.

They are intelligent creatures and soon learn to trust their owners.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

blackberry said:


> what are these agressive ferrets being fed on?
> 
> never shove your fingers down a ferrets throat or tap their noses, they have no fear, if you do that they wil bite you for the sheer hell of it


The majority of it is not aggression.

Ferrets invite you to come and play with them by nipping at you. If you watch ferrets play its all about the biting!!
I dunno about yours but mine have been weaned on to all sorts of meat and kibble.
Marina


----------



## callum104 (Oct 23, 2008)

Amy the slave of Kimmi said:


> my jill had a rite go at us last night. she goes mental if you try to scruff her so im gonna use the pet carrier method in abit cos its getting stupid.
> 
> shes like a cuddly teddy when im wearing gloves but as soon as shes near any skin CLAMP shes got ya and doesnt let go! my hands areso sore from all her bites!
> 
> just gotta keep at it and be patient!


This is exactly what the hob im trying to tame does. With gloves he's soft as putty, but as soon as he goes near any bare skin he just attacks it and like yours doesn't let go lol :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

i actually breed ferrets and would never recomennd tapping any ferret on the nose as this can dammage their nasel passages, you just have to be patient and firm there is no easy fix to the problem you have, some ferts take longer to tame than others.
good luck and lose those gloves


----------

